# Meals in Kongs?



## malkates (Feb 26, 2018)

We'll have our new puppy in a few weeks and want to get him started right. We have our ex-pen, dog beds and those items. But I'm confused about whether or not we ought to leave our puppy with his food in a kong-type toy. It seems one school of thought suggests that it's a great way to keep a puppy occupied for the hour or so that we leave him alone in his pen. But the other school of thought suggests that it makes house training harder because he's not eating on a precise schedule.

Some of you have more than one dog and I'm wondering what the most experienced folks here have found is best.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would feed his meals when you are home. If he has separation problem he might not eat at all when you're gone. Keep the kong for treats until he is settled in.


----------



## malkates (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks Dave. This makes the most sense. My partner says I'm way over-thinking and over-worrying. We raised two great dogs years ago when we knew next to nothing. But we had a house with a dog door and secure pen area for them and somehow it felt easier than it does now. We already have a date with a great local dog trainer and she's given us a pre-puppy session already. That, and the advice I'm gaining here and I trust we'll be fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kongs can work great if the dogs like them. (mine never have) But I agree with Dave, I wouldn't use them as a way of feeding meals. And then the other problem with Kongs is that even the smallest ones hold a LOT of food when you are talking about the caloric intake for a small breed puppy. I do a LOT of training and wanted to save the calories for that.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

I used to give Paddington meals in kongs (after he was 1 year old) but have stopped for the last while - only due to laziness. I agree with Dave, don’t give a new puppy his food in a kong. You will find that you are better off hand feeding for the first while so puppy gets comfortable with you.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Kong*



krandall said:


> Kongs can work great if the dogs like them. (mine never have) But I agree with Dave, I wouldn't use them as a way of feeding meals. And then the other problem with Kongs is that even the smallest ones hold a LOT of food when you are talking about the caloric intake for a small breed puppy. I do a LOT of training and wanted to save the calories for that.


Perry likes his Kong with stuff in it - but he loves it even more when I stick one of his split antlers inside it - when they get a little shorter, I stick the antler into the Kong (the ones for small dogs seem to fit almost perfectly) as far as it can go so that only an inch or so is sticking out and it becomes his favorite toy!


----------

